#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  What are the benefits of IoT in the healthcare sector?

## Bhavya

IoT-enabled medical devices offer critical information that helps healthcare practitioners to perform their jobs effectively, other than that what are the major benefits of IoT in the healthcare sector? Can you guys list down the benefits of IoT in the healthcare sector?

----------

